# Watch your mail--that time again--USDA Census-time to count the herd



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2012)

> U.S. CENSUS OF AGRICULTURE REPORT ENCLOSED
> YOUR RESPONSE IS REQUIRED BY LAW
> Due Date: February 3, 2012
> 
> ...


This thing gets longer every time I get one--up to 4 pages and this is just the preliminary questionare. 

Anyone else always wonder;
"What are they REALLY going to use this ag information for?"


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

For the Rural Council  established by this Administration to comply with the UN Charter and it's rules on how to feed the World.

Don't have to wonder.  It is what it is.

K


----------



## cybercat (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, i got one but I am not sending it back.  For one I only have a few chickens for us.  Not feeding the world.  We are on small acreage that does not meet farm registration reqs.  So why should I bother.  They say it is mandator I say it is so they can tax and ID your stock.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, dunno about all that, but it does help the USDA appropriate funding into areas that have more agriculture/timber/livestock production, and that's a good thing. I'll fill it out and send it in.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Well, dunno about all that, but it does help the USDA appropriate funding into areas that have more agriculture/timber/livestock production, and that's a good thing. I'll fill it out and send it in.


X2. My neighbor's filling one out for both our flocks (since my sheep live at his house).

Personally I think it's beneficial. It's like filling out the U.S. Census. You wouldn't want to not do it...so why not do it for your livestock? I think it's helpful in tracking what type of agriculture industry is most common in your area, where livestock are most commonly located...and maybe in a couple years, where they've re-located to, etc. They publish all the data on the USDA/NASS Website. I think it's fascinating, but I'm a numbers person, so maybe it's just me?


----------



## wannacow (Jan 10, 2012)

DH just sent this link to me.  I was going to post about the survey, but was glad someone else already did.  Even though this is called a "census" (which is mandatory) this is only a "survey".  (strictly voluntary)  We will be throwing our survey away.  The gov't does not need to know what we have.  If worse comes to worse we will decide what to do with our animals.  We also don't need to pay taxes on what we grow.  Distinct possibility there too.

http://ppjg.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/the-usda-agricultural-survey-voluntary-not-mandatory/


----------

